# Has anybody tried smoking their hotdogs?



## fairygirl69 (May 21, 2013)

I put natural casing wieners in in my smoker and smoked with hickory for one hour.  The best dogs I've ever eaten.  I served them with homemade Hawaiian hot dog buns and root beer BBQ sauce.  Only thing I'd change is more smoking time and half sized buns.  It ruined me for mere boiled hotdogs.


----------



## scotty71 (May 21, 2013)

fairygirl69 said:


> I put natural casing wieners in in my smoker and smoked with hickory for one hour. The best dogs I've ever eaten. I served them with homemade Hawaiian hot dog buns and root beer BBQ sauce. Only thing I'd change is more smoking time and half sized buns. It ruined me for mere boiled hotdogs.


 
 never thought of it!!!!!!!  good idea


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 21, 2013)

I have cooked hot dogs on the grill, using the indirect heating method, with wood on the coals.  You have to be careful as hot dogs can weep as they heat up.  The smoke particulates can stick to the dog, and be bitter.  

When done properly, somked hod dogs are very tasty indeed, especially with a little Sriracha added to the dog, along with sweet pickle relish.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Hoot (May 21, 2013)

Smoking hot dogs are good, if you can keep 'em lit.


----------



## Dawgluver (May 21, 2013)

Hoot said:


> Smoking hot dogs are good, if you can keep 'em lit.



And it's hard to find the right size papers.....


----------



## chopper (May 21, 2013)

Hoot said:


> Smoking hot dogs are good, if you can keep 'em lit.



Right where my mind went too.  Too funny!


----------



## Kylie1969 (May 21, 2013)

Hoot said:


> Smoking hot dogs are good, if you can keep 'em lit.



So funny Hoot


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 21, 2013)

You guys are too easy.  My mind went to the corny gag as well.  But I just couldn't do it.  It was too obvious.  Now don't get me wrong.  I'm just as unsophisticated as anyone here.  And I'm just as much a cornball as anyone.  Just ask my kids how many times they've rolled their eyes at something that I've said.

So, I'm gonna have to raise the humor bar a bit here.  What do you call a hot dog with nothing in the middle? Why, a hollow-weenie of course

       Two guys are visiting America. On their first day off the boat  ​they are wandering around New York City seeing the sights. As lunch  time approaches they feel the need to eat. They spot a street vendor selling hot dogs.  One says to the other in a shocked tone, "That's very strange. Do they really eat dogs in America?""I don't know!" says the other.  "Well," says the first, "we're in America, so we must do as they do."  They approach the vendor, and one of the visitors says; "Two hot dogs, please.  "The vendor hands them their food in a pair of paper sacks. The two immigrants  sit on a park bench to eat their lunch. One looks inside his sack, hesitates and  turns to his partner and says, "Uh, which part of the dog did you get?" 

Smoke extra hot dogs.  The ones that are uneaten can be cut up and added to cheese macaroni, or any kind of past, or baked beans, or even added to a potato salad.  They will add a wonderful, smoked flavor to whatever they are added to, be it soup, or ice cream (just kidding about the ice cream)

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Kylie1969 (May 21, 2013)

We have bought smoked hot dogs before and they are very tasty 

Nice for a change!


----------



## buckytom (May 21, 2013)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> You guys are too easy.  My mind went to the corny gag as well.  But I just couldn't do it.  It was too obvious.  Now don't get me wrong.  I'm just as unsophisticated as anyone here.  And I'm just as much a cornball as anyone.  Just ask my kids how many times they've rolled their eyes at something that I've said.
> 
> So, I'm gonna have to raise the humor bar a bit here.  What do you call a hot dog with nothing in the middle? Why, a hollow-weenie of course
> 
> ...




you totally stole that joke from me. it was a true story from a korean american buddy of mine when he first got here, and btw, it was in yankee stadium as the hot dogs were handed down the row from the vendor. he asked the guy next to him if they could switch because he "didn't like that part"...

but that's ok. i don't mind sharing with my brother.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 21, 2013)

buckytom said:


> you totally stole that joke from me. it was a true story from a korean american buddy of mine when he first got here, and btw, it was in yankee stadium as the hot dogs were handed down the row from the vendor. he asked the guy next to him if they could switch because he "didn't like that part"...
> 
> but that's ok. i don't mind sharing with my brother.



Ya see, it's like I said; we each got a piece of each other's spirit, and carry it in these old bodies.  And yes, you got the memory, and I got the looks.   I think we ought to nuke a dog right now, and share a memory.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## roadfix (May 21, 2013)

Smoking dogs are good.  I sometimes throw the dogs in the smoker for the kids while smoking other stuff.


----------



## buckytom (May 21, 2013)

sure thing.

which end do you light?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 22, 2013)

buckytom said:


> sure thing.
> 
> which end do you light?



The front end, of course.  Everyone knows that.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## scotty71 (May 22, 2013)

Are you folks talking home made dogs or store  bought-- I buy Nathans when the are on sale for under $4 wich is rarely


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 22, 2013)

Nathan's, according to the poles, is the most popular hot dog brand in the U.S.  I find them a tad salty.  Personally, I like Koegle's, and even better, Cher-Make, out of Wisconsin.  They are price, but oh so good.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## fairygirl69 (May 22, 2013)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Nathan's, according to the poles, is the most popular hot dog brand in the U.S.  I find them a tad salty.  Personally, I like Koegle's, and even better, Cher-Make, out of Wisconsin.  They are price, but oh so good.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



I like Koegol's or Tanks's. we prefer the natural casing wieners.  Gotta have that snap!


----------



## scotty71 (May 22, 2013)

If you order a Nathans hot at the stand in Brooklyn I think I remember it being a  natural casing-- if not Sabrette  seems to be-- No Kroger's around here. My home made smoked Kielbasa has a snap--


----------



## fairygirl69 (May 22, 2013)

scotty71 said:


> If you order a Nathans hot at the stand in Brooklyn I think I remember it being a  natural casing-- if not Sabrette  seems to be-- No Kroger's around here. My home made smoked Kielbasa has a snap--



Mmmm mmmm!


----------



## pacanis (May 22, 2013)

I only buy Smith's hot dogs. Not that a stray brand hasn't happened into my mouth, but from what I've been told Smith's hot dogs are something people outside the area make a point of buying while here to take home. 
I've got a pillow pack in my fridge right now, all chained together from the natural lamb casing being twisted from one to the next


----------

